# Hong Kong Haul



## Aneed (May 27, 2011)

It was a double-whammy with price deals whilst in Hong Kong. 

  	1. Makeup anywhere other than in Australia is cheaper. 
  	2. Our dollar at the moment is something amazing. 

  	So naturally, I had to pick up a few items that I had been lemming for the longest time!! 





  	(Sorry for the bad photo and distracting books in the back)

  	• Dior Lipglosses in: 267 & 686
  	• YSL Lipsticks in: No.02  & No.22 (this one was an impulse buy, the colour was just too amazing to say no to). 
  	• YSL Touche Eclat (I can understand the hype over this product, although I can't justifying paying the $60 in Aus for it). 
  	• Magnum Vollum Mascara x 2 (one for my mumma) 
  	• MAC Strobe Cream (I have been wanting this for YEARS! but it is so expensive here that I could never afford to splurge on it). 
  	• Benefit Eye Bright


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

wow these look yumz nice haul


----------



## Aneed (May 27, 2011)

BeccalovesMAC said:


> wow these look yumz nice haul



 	Thank you!


----------



## dinah402 (May 28, 2011)

Great haul!


----------



## heart (May 28, 2011)

ooh i love the ysl lippies.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 31, 2011)

great haul!!!


----------



## Aneed (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank you everyone


----------

